# BIG Birthday Dinner



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

So today counts my 49th trip around the Sun, and to celebrate I decide to smoke/grill some things I've been craving and wanting to try.
Some serious Qview here, enjoy! :grilling_smilie:

*Menu*

Pork Belly Burnt Ends
Moinks
Atomic Buffalo Turds
Seared Venison Medallions

Garlic/Green Onion Mashed Taters
Fresh Cucumber Slices

Caramelized Pears with Almonds

*Pork Belly Burnt Ends*




























*Moinks*





































*Atomic Buffalo Turds*





































*Seared Venison Medallions*




























*Caramelized Pears with Almonds*



















*Money Shots*


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

This can't be real life. Holy cow man!

Happy birthday fella!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jeremyledford said:


> This can't be real life. Holy cow man!
> 
> Happy birthday fella!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday. wish i was there to sample.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday as well, so what is a Moink by the way?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Happy Birthday as well, so what is a Moink by the way?


Moinks,
typically they're a griiled or smoked appetizer consisting of a prepackaged frozen meatball wrapped in bacon, partially cooked and then finished with a glaze of BBQ sauce.

Beef-n-Pork, Moo oink, Moinks... Get it? :yes:

Tasty lil'treats in their own right, but then there are homemade moinks, plain or stuffed, these are as wild as your imagination.
Season that beef anyway you like!
Stuff with whatever you can imagine tastes good!
Wrap them suckers with plenty of bacon!
BAM! Bodacious BBQ making your tongue do the Tango.

There are so many fillings I want to try.
Shrooms-n-cheese
Mac-n-cheese
Bleu cheese
Some really savory rice blends, like my Arroz Mexicana, or wild rice with pearl onions.

Man I hate cooking almost as much as I hate eating


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Well yours look good! What did you stuff them with? I think I am going to have to try some out next time I get grilling.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Well yours look good! What did you stuff them with? I think I am going to have to try some out next time I get grilling.


The Moinks and ABTs had the same filling.

2 pkgs Cream Cheese, softened
8oz Mozzarella, shredded
.5C Green Onion, chopped fine
.5C Bell Pepper, chopped fine
1 T (heaping) Garlic, minced
1T Cayenne powder
1T Seasoned salt

Typically I do 1:1 cream cheese and shredded cheese, but needed to stretch with the 2:1.

For ABTs sometimes I add chopped Conecuh sausage or any leftover chopped/pulled BBQ , awesome with pulled pork mixed in.
The ABTs can also be done with larger Pablano or Aneheim Green chiles for entree sized meals, 2 large ABTs make a nice dinner with some rice/beans.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking good, don't over do it:thumbsup:


----------

